
Google's Gdrive arriving in 2009 - kyro
http://www.tgdaily.com/html_tmp/content-view-41094-140.html
======
lacker
Also see this related article, from about a year ago, declaring that Gdrive
will arrive in 2008.

[http://www.internetbusiness.co.uk/27112007/rumours-of-
google...](http://www.internetbusiness.co.uk/27112007/rumours-of-google-
gdrive-launch/)

------
mattmaroon
"The service has the potential to eclipse even Gmail, Google's second best-
known product after their google.com search engine."

YouTube?

~~~
light3
Don't people already use third party software to turn Gmail into a 'Gdrive'?

~~~
asmosoinio
Yes: <http://www.viksoe.dk/code/gmail.htm>

------
DavidSJ
There doesn't seem to be any content in that article other than rampant
speculation.

------
yellowbkpk
I'm willing to bet this won't go anywhere (at least in the US) until
residential upload speeds are increased.

------
Tichy
No offense, but tgdaily really doesn't seem the best source for computer news
out there (see also the Linux girl article from the other day). Sure, online
storage would be nice, but without really, really high speed internet
connections, it seems doubtful that it would replace "local" drives.

~~~
josefresco
Also, the way Cable/DSL are structured now with lower upload speeds, this
could be painfully slow the first time it's run for people. Also, what happens
when you want to sync a ripped DVD or large graphics file?

------
jey
Before or after Duke Nukem Forever?

------
redorb
I wonder how this competes and changes (in a good way) dropbox.. or perhaps a
acquisition :)

~~~
zitterbewegung
Not a competitor until they actually release it... but, it probably would make
a big dent in dropboxe's sales. Either that or it would make cloud storage
more popular and it would make dropbox more popular as a result.

------
dhughes
Interesting, and I learned Microsoft has SkyDrive which I never knew about.

If I can find enough of these free services I can store more or upload the
same stuff to each storage site and use them as a backup in case one of them
accidentally loses my stuff.

~~~
zmimon
I was pretty interested when I first saw SkyDrive as its capacity (25G) and
features seemed actually useful - just what I need to keep a shared drive
between a bunch of distributed computers. But mystifyingly, Microsoft do not
offer _any_ way to simply map it to a drive letter. You'll have to log on
through a web browser and either do traditional file-upload type operations or
install some ActiveX junk just to let you do "drag and drop" (which I don't
want to do anyway - I want to script stuff from the command line).

Given how obvious mapping to a drive letter is as a feature, and how trivial
one must assume it would be for Microsoft to implement, I can only assume
they've deliberately crippled it for strategic reasons.

Assuming it's not just a delusional fantasy I hope GDrive gets this right,
because this is a service I do want ...

~~~
gaius
Back in the day (mid 90s), you could actually mount ftp.microsoft.com on your
desktop, e.g.

    
    
        c:\> net use m: \\ftp.microsoft.com\pub
    

That would have been a security nightmare tho' (SMB over the Internet, WTF)
and they stopped it, so I'm guessing they still haven't quite figured it out.

------
sdragon
"What business model, again?"

~~~
jfarmer
Google wants data. The more data Google has the more money it makes. That's
how their business scales (so far).

When there isn't a way to get the information they create the market, e.g.,
Android. When there is, they use that, e.g., OpenSocial.

Getting people to upload their whole hard drive to Google would be a huge deal
for the company.

------
icey
Until Google gets significantly better at handling accidental account
suspensions, the idea of using this (whenever it arrives) is just too scary
for me.

~~~
electromagnetic
I've never heard of 'accidental account suspensions' except for AdSense, which
is because it actually costs them money. The only reason it's considered
accidental is because it cannot be directly linked to the person owning the
account, however all the youtube accounts that get closed are never accidental
it's cause someone committed copyright infringement.

~~~
icey
<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=354593>

------
beefingjection
"bring Google one step closer to dethroning Windows on your desktop."

AUGH

------
bluefish
This article sounds more fanboyish than an Apple rumor. (FWIW - I love macs).

------
tspiteri
This article is 10 weeks early.

